# What pigeon breeds are the best racers?



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a few racing pigeons, and I'm not sure which ones are the best...  please help!!!


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

It's a matter of preference, really. In H.S., I raised Greuters, White Hansennes, yellow Trentons (my favorite), red Sions, and a mix of Huysken Van Reels.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for the info, wyllm, I looked up the pigeons you suggested and they look awesome;  I like the red sions.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

How much does pigeon racing cost?
My dad will only let me keep pigeons if they are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

The best racers are the ones that come home faster than the other guys pigeons.

Pigeons can run from Free to $120,000. They are usually not expensive. You just have to be patient and look around.

If you were near me. I would give you some good ones for free. There has to be people like me, near you. Look around and ask at the local pigeon racing clubs.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

A good well trained healthy pigeon is the fastest


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your good advice. I will find my local pigeon club and get some more advice there before I get any pigeons. Hopefully I will be able to persuade my mum to let me have some-and my brother. You see, my mum is not very happy about the size of the loft: 4 by 8 foot for the six birds my dad advised me to get, and at the moment it seems that my brother absolutely detests any pigeons; he even groans when the word is mentioned! But my dad is backing my idea of racing pigeons, and if I persuade mum, (which will probably be easy when I tell her all the benefits of the sport) my brother will have to give in!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Epic Pigeon said:


> Thanks everyone for your good advice. I will find my local pigeon club and get some more advice there before I get any pigeons. Hopefully I will be able to persuade my mum to let me have some-and my brother. You see, my mum is not very happy about the size of the loft: 4 by 8 foot for the six birds my dad advised me to get, and at the moment it seems that my brother absolutely detests any pigeons; he even groans when the word is mentioned! But my dad is backing my idea of racing pigeons, and if I persuade mum, (which will probably be easy when I tell her all the benefits of the sport) my brother will have to give in!


Its the "Marathon in the sky" no other sport or hobby like it. I received my first pair of homing pigeons slash racing pigeons when I was 13 years old its been nothing but fun and good times


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

> Its the "Marathon in the sky" no other sport or hobby like it. I received my first pair of homing pigeons slash racing pigeons when I was 13 years old its been nothing but fun and good times


I'll tell my mum (and brother!) how awesome pigeon racing is, and they probably won't have a single argument against me!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Epic Pigeon said:


> I am thinking of getting a few racing pigeons, and I'm not sure which ones are the best...  please help!!!


get birds from a loft that has a line that wins races..buy related birds for your breeding program.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

if you find that the cost of racing pigeons are to much, you may like to get into show pigeons . there are hundreds of breeds to chose from . 
good luck


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> get birds from a loft that has a line that wins races..buy related birds for your breeding program.


 when she says related birds she does not necessarily mean brother sister


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

> If you find that the cost of racing pigeons is too much, you may like to get into show pigeons. There are hundreds of breeds to chose from.
> Good luck.


Would a woodpigeon be eligible for a show? My parents would prefer it if we could tame the woodpigeon that frequently visits our garden.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> get birds from a loft that has a line that wins races..buy related birds for your breeding program.



Very well said. Birds with good origin and great ancestor will also give bad pigeons but with such bird you hav more chances to hav good ones


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

> Birds with good origin and great ancestor will also give bad pigeons but with such bird you have more chances to have good ones.


When I get my pigeons, I will take that into mind. 
Thank you!


----------



## The Unicorn Hunter (May 7, 2014)

Hello Fellow pigeons.


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk, Unicorn Hunter!!


----------



## The Unicorn Hunter (May 7, 2014)

My bff is TwerkingPigeon. LL


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

Ha ha!! I like your new quote!


----------

